# Shooting Range near Draper



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I know about the Lee Kay, but I was wondering if there are any other ranges near Draper (SL County or Utah County) that would be closer that my brother and I could shoot at during the week (after work). Thanks!


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

You've got two short (25yd) ranges in SL County that are somewhat closer. Get some right off of I-215 and state and Dougs Shoot'n Sports on Redwood and like 4800s. 
Long range you've got nothing other than Lee Kay, unless you want to go up I-80 to the police range.


----------

